# Cousin's new critter



## Allthingsterrarium (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi guys! I thought you might like to see the new pride and joy my cousin just got. We're both extreme terrarium nuts and we went to a reptile expo earlier today to look at the huge variety of reptiles, amphibians and invertebrates. This is actually the same expo I got my mantis, Lee, from a little over two months ago. I was hoping to perhaps get another mantis as Lee who turned out to be male has long since completed his final molt by many weeks and I don't know how much longer he has though I hope it's quite a bit. While I didn't find any mantises this time and there were some other creatures I almost got, my cousin certainly had a wish granted! She bought an axolotl, something she has wanted for a long time. She hasn't come up with a name yet but she always names her animals really awesome things so I look forward to finding out soon. We got the supplies and did some research and are hoping he/she (we don't know yet) settles in nicely and becomes accustomed to the new surroundings as they can apparently be tough and delicate though entertaining and rewarding amphibians to raise. She even hopes to hand tame him/her before long.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 9, 2018)

Wow!

What is that? It looks tiny.


----------



## Allthingsterrarium (Oct 9, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Wow!
> 
> What is that? It looks tiny.


An axolotl! It's an aquatic Salamander from Mexico and eventually it will reach 10-14 inches in length


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 9, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Jaywo (Oct 9, 2018)

So Cute!


----------

